# Lake District recommendations please



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We've never really spent any time in the Lake District - visited Windermere once on a bank holiday and stayed approx 15 minutes!

We've decided to give it another chance the next time we're passing by on the M6.

Does anyone have a favourite site/location that you'd recommend for 2 or 3 nights in the area?

Thanks


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

park coppice near coniston lake

more like camping in a forest than the normal CC site
easy walk to the lake / town
good transport
Paul


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Try the Sykeside (see attached link), if you can get in.

It's only 15 minutes drive from Windermere & has a very decent pub / restaurant at the entrance to the site.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...pIxqgJzYKd_RusEUw&sig2=mSv-lVYljBkJL7u6tUULJQ


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Low Park Wood CC site just outside Kendal, but Kendal itself, is not very motorhome friendly, or at least, that is what I found. Sizergh Castle is also a nice place to visit, and that is motorhome friendly.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Ambleside aire - information is on campsite review

Wouldn't try in next 5 weeks if you want quiet.

Jan


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Kendal camping and caravanning club site has good access to low level walks into Kendal. The facilities were rather old when we were there but perhaps have been rebuilt.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

can second Low Park Wood, to the south of Kendal; also Meathop Fell, near Grange over Sands. And Ashes Lane, on the road to Windemere just north of Kendal.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dungeon Gill in the Langdales but check the size of your van,Wasdale is also beautiful, camping at netherwasdale. The most wonderful place to explore, we have climbed every mountain peak in all seasons but unfortunately knees (and breath!) wont permit it now. Wouldnt recommend August unless tied to school holidays because its very busy

Windermere only scratces the surface of the lakes and is too commercial for me. explore the many wonderful wilder crannies and if you can, climb a mountain or two, Helvellyn near ulswater , try climbing from the mines, magnificent views from striding edge

Could go on for ever about the hrs spent walking the fells its so addictive and special
Aldra


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Skelwith Fold Caravan Site.
Acres of woodland and wildlife, and about 30 mins walk to Ambleside.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Can't believe I'm the first with this recommendation for the lake district...

Take a raincoat 

We like the CCC club site at Keswick, easy to access; right on the edge of town and Derwentwater.

Mike


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

sqeek said:


> park coppice near coniston lake
> 
> more like camping in a forest than the normal CC site
> easy walk to the lake / town
> ...


This site is the main reason I joined the CC. Spent many happy times there in the Romahome. Not had the chance to go since it was refurbished though.

sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Take a raincoat _

also if your go to germany and france in July, we had loads of wet and overcast weather in our 6 weeks,
been lovely here since we got back 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you want a wild lakes experience go to crummock water and buttermere. Look up cockermouth in the north lakes and then trace the route down to crummock water and buttermere or go over the easy whinlatter pass from keswick. Down the side of crummock water are some superb wild spots with lake views.

In buttermere village there is a wild spot as you leave the village up the hill but get there early or late.

Further on heading south towards the honister pass there is a superb spot by a stream where we spent new years eve when it was -18c. It's just at the bottom of the pass by a bridge and before the 6ft6 restriction so you have to come back to buttermere unless your in a small van. Don't be tempted to go over the newlands pass unless your in a small van either.

It's superb over there. Totally unspoilt. If wilding isn't your thing there are a few small sites but I haven't used them.

Some good Cl sites around the lakes as well


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.
Think I'm going need to more than a couple of days there.

madontour - we've always got raincoats, boots and umbrellas in the van - we're from Scotland!

barry - quite partial to a bit of wildcamping and it looks a great place to do it!

I'll print off this thread and take it with me when we're going.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We spend much of our time there as it's ideal for a weekend for us. Of the ones we've been to...

CC sites:
Coniston/Park Coppice - as described, huge site but never feels that way. Would advise turning left at reception rather than going into main bit of site, if it's open...longer walk to lake but it can be v.quiet there - last time we were there <5 vans on the 50+ pitches.

Low Park Wood - similar wooded/non-regimented feel to Coniston.

Meathop - nice views across estuary.

Braithwaite Fold - not one of our faves, but convenient if you really want to go to Bowness.

Troutbeck Head - idyllic, great views from some parts of site, bit in the wilds.

C&CC sites:
Windermere - large site, like it off-season but in peak there are bits of site where you'd never know you were in Cumbria. Should be done for trades description as nowhere near Windermere.

Troutbeck - nice site, bit tired, suffers from CC site nearby much nicer.

Ravenglass - very good

Keswick - great site, v. convenient for Keswick. Minimum 3 night booking a lot of the time. Be careful of weather, it floods frequently.

CLs:
Low Hall Farm (Kirkby in Furness) - one of our faves, cracking views mad sheep. Convenient for western lakes.

Upper Hawthwaite farm (Broughton in Furness) - working farm, very nice, but we prefer Low Hall Farm nearby.

Riverside (Hesketh Newmarket) - bit north of main lakes area, but nice tranquil site.

CSs:
Lakes & fells (Lakeside) - convenient for Windermere, very quiet location.

Ind:
Hill of Oaks - mainly statics, v.good quality, on banks of Windermere (although most tourer pitches set back)

Bardsea Leisure - again mainly statics, bit south of the main lakes area in Ulverston but convenient for touring, attached to dealer.

Castlerigg Hall (Keswick) - great views (if you get the correct pitch), but somehow didn't work for us.

There's further details & some pictures on my site.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah! I'm such a dimwit. This mediteranean lifestyle has stopped my brain working properly. I just remebered I did a whole blog of a three week tour of the lakes over Christmas and new year!

It's on our site at www.hankthetank.co.uk and under blog - chrstimas or winter 2010. there also a lakes gallery in there.

If you can get on Keen Ground CL at Hawkshead where we spent Christmas is superb as it's easy walking to Hawkshead village which is lovely if a little busy mid summer


----------

